# Help me name my new kitty



## cheesensweets (Oct 31, 2003)

Please help me name my new 5 month old kitty. Her mother was all grey and her father was blonde tabby/tiger. We've thought of Jigsaw because she looks like a bunch of random puzzle pieces but I'm not sure that's feminine enough. Splash sounds cool cuz of her colors but again, not "girly" enough. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks and happy new year!!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Wow she is gorgeous..the first name that came to my mind when seeing her green eyes was emerald ..you could call her emmy?


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

i think she looks like a rosie!!!  
she's beautiful!!! :)


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

*...*

Since you liked Jigsaw, but it wasn't feminine enough, go with something like Jiggie...

Or Miss Jiggie...Get it  

:idea:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

jiggie sounds cool. 
I wouldnt worry about names not sounding femanine, 2 of my female cats are called screech and smeagle, not girly at all!


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

how about 

gypsy.. smudge.. Calico.. Penny.. Bacardi.. Poppy.. Blossom.. Beans.. Barley.. Ember.. Amber..


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

dominique? uh it sounds alittle complicatd doesn't it..oh well that's all that came to my mind this *morning* (I woke up late


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

jigsaw...puzzle...enigma...mystery...mystique? mysti for short?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I really like the name Indigo. Do you really want it to have something to do with her pattern though? I think Jigsaw is a good name, and actually to me it sounds neither feminine nor masculine. I think it would be fine.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

when i look at her the names that come to mind are cassidy, aneta, josie, & genva. but check out this site for help!
http://www.greatcatnames.com/
:mrgreen:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

I really like Amber too! I knew a kitten that looked alot like that named Hazel, so I like Hazel!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Her eyes are gorgeous!!! I am going to vote for Emmy to or what about Emily


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi,
A few names come to mind for me when I see her cute pic. You know looks can be deceiving and I see a little bit of "Trouble" in those pretty eyes. hehehehe I also like Zoe. I think she looks like a Lucy. Definetly a Lucy. It's a cute name and its a girl name. If she were my cat, I'd have to name her Lucy.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

She looks like an Ayesha to me. Unfortunately, you can't shorten Ayesha. Jigsaw's a cute name.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 2, 2004)

I had a Calico once named "Scribbles" since that is what her coloring looked like.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Have you named your kitty yet?

I came up with Delia, Sparkles, and Bambi.... :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I used to have a little doggie I called Bambi! He was so sweet hugging my feet all the time :)


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Most of our critters are named after favorite movie and TV characters. But Lemur is so called b/c she looked like one of those bug-eyed Madagascar lemurs as a kitten, and it's a fun, unusual name. So I think Jigsaw is fun. Or, if you have a favorite show/movie/book, use the name of your favorite character.


----------



## cheesensweets (Oct 31, 2003)

*She has a name!*

Well, after a lot of thought, we have decided to name our new kitty "Kachina" (pronounced "Kacheena"). We really liked Jigsaw and a some others that were recommended (thank you by the way  ) but nothing seemed just right until the other night. We happened to be watching Jeopardy and an answer mentined the name "Kachina" and we both looked at each other and said "Kachina!" The name really rings a bell with us as well since it is one of our favorite trails to ski at a place here in New Hampshire. So, I guess you can say it's meaningful to us as well. 

Thank you again for all the suggestions. Happy New Year!!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

thats cool, do you know what a kachina is? it's a native american thing from around arizona, kachinas are spirits. i can't explain it very well, here are some links:

http://www.hopikachina.com/
http://www.snowwowl.com/naartkachinadescriptions.htm


----------

